# Serotonin Syndrome?



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

I remember back to the time I took ecstacy I was also taking St. John's Wort. I'm so worried now that I've got Serotonin Syndrome although everything seems to be fine. Apart from mental confusion and disorientation but I guess thats normal with DP.

Am I just being Paranoid... again?


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Probably :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

Chill out man U DONT HAVE SERATONIN syndrome. trust me
I believed I had brain damage, schizophrenia, austism, DD, narcissism, borderline personality disorder, but turns out its plain old EXTREME Obsessive thoughts and anxiety (aka: DPDR)


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

I can honestly say you one thing; the only way to regain reality IS BY REENTERING REALITY.
Think of it like this: the longer you sit and stare at the computer screen and seek for answers, the more questions pop up and the worse you get.
THE ONLY THING THAT HAS EEVER EVER cured people from DP/DR is returning to real life. Nothing else, every second u spend on the computer is like taking drugs and slowly mess ur brain further up. Trust me


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Yea, surely I'd have known if I did have it although after drug abuse I was fine for a few weeks until the onset of DP.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Yup, you wouldn't believe the levels of hypochondria that I have reached.

I'm still convinced that I have many tropical diseases, but the rational part of my brain lets me dismiss this... to a certain level anyway.

Look up a andom disease on the internet and I bet I can talk myself into having it :roll:

But it's paranoia, plain and simple.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

MentallyIll said:


> I can honestly say you one thing; the only way to regain reality IS BY REENTERING REALITY.
> Think of it like this: the longer you sit and stare at the computer screen and seek for answers, the more questions pop up and the worse you get.
> THE ONLY THING THAT HAS EEVER EVER cured people from DP/DR is returning to real life. Nothing else, every second u spend on the computer is like taking drugs and slowly mess ur brain further up. Trust me


You are absolutely right there dude. This is what everyone keeps telling me - I need to get a fricking grip!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

hehehe dont be hard on yourself though, Im no better. 
I just advice you to pull yourself out of the house, at first just take walks around the block to get used to being outside again.
Then start hanging out with people.
cause it seems ur on the beginning stage and this is where you can break it easily.
AS for me I hae obsessesed like you are starting with, for so long I have to seek a psychiatrist to get out of it.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

You dont have serotonin syndrome trust me you would be in the hospital by now or worse if you had it. You would know because there are a number of severe physical and mental symptoms much worse than dp.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks for letting me know there is a such a thing because when I went on zoloft I remember watching everybody loves raymond and an incident where ray was in the hospital and his brother was very concernd yelling his name I all of a sudden felt EXTREME CONCERN right through the fucking TV it was euphoric as hell.... so im probly suspectible to it but then again maybe thats how shit is suppose to be what the fuck do I know about emotions


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

You don't have serotonin syndrom, chill out.

You just reminded me how fun E was too. Jerk.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

Man Ive been tryna get my emotions back for so long Ill do anything even E
Will it bring back emotions all together or just for a few hours?


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

E would bring back too much emotion.

I was crazy on it, my mates loved me lol.


----------

